# opening my own restuarant



## tlb (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

so ive been on these threads for a few months now, so many helpful posts. my partner and I just applied for a spouse visa (820) waiting game has begun. I have a 417 valid till dec. I have met a couple of people that are interesting in "investing" in me. I am a chef and we have been talking about opening our own restaurant in tasmania. Does any one know if I can apply for an ABN and start my own business on a 417visa or an 820visa *fingers crossed*


----------

